# Harbor Freight 3/4" Pipe Clamp with Base



## therookie

I just bought 3 sets and put some 5 foot lengths of pipe in them so now I have three five foot clamps and couldnt be happier with them. when I get the chance I am buying more.


----------



## dbhost

I have about 4 of the ones without the base. They go on sale every now and again for about $5.00. I am wishing I had gotten the models with the bases though…


----------



## longgone

China very happy


----------



## Towtruck

I've got 3 that I bought from Home Depot and 3 of Harbor Freight cheapies. I can't tell any difference except for the price paid.


----------



## therookie

Greg I bet china is very happy but if American made items werent so expensive like they are right now, then more and more people would be buying american made tools and various other items. I try to buy american but when is costs me an arm and a leg for the american made stuff then I get very weary on what I am paying because I am not made of money.


----------



## zindel

Look at it this way, china got the short end of that stick…the metal bars cost more and that was made in the USA….im guessing haha


----------



## Grandpa

I have 10 sets I got before the bases were introduced. I use them all the time with no problems. I compare them to the Pony clamps I have and I think the tolerances were looser on the HF clamps. this allows the jaws to spread at an angle a little but they are still useable. I feel that I get a better job out of the Pony clamps but when I look at the price I will tell you that I will continue to use them. Ont he pipes I go to ACE and buy a full stick of pipe (21 ft.) and have it cut into 3' stick then threaded on one end. I haven't done that in abou t6 years but I spent about 30 dollars on all of it back then. Look at doing it that way.


----------



## 308Gap

Is there a american made pipe claim to be bought anywhere. not boxed in usa, but actually made here?? thanx for the review.


----------



## jeffski1

good to know when HF has something of quality…


----------



## thiswoodshop

I just got me 24 of these and they work great. Just use a square block and I'm good to go….


----------



## Everett1

I have the ones without the feet. They work great. The only complaint i have is if you try to lay them flat on a table, the little clip thing that loosens the one end so you can move it up and down the pipe sticks out further than the red painted metal part, but can be remedied with some grooved pieces of plywood to use as stands for them.


----------



## Dwain

I have several of these clamps. I have used them for three or four years. My experience is that they are fair quality and do what I need. For every 10 I have, I have had about two fail. Generally they have cracked in the casting. I am fine with that considering the discount. They are not perfect, and when you realize that, you will be happy.


----------

